# έγινε/θα γίνει της Κορέας



## sarant (May 25, 2019)

Φίλος γράφει άρθρο για κορεάτικη ιστοσελίδα (! -στα αγγλικά βεβαίως) και με ρωτάει πώς να αποδώσει την έκφραση "έγινε της Κορέας".

It was like in Korea / it will be like in Korea ;


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2019)

Μιλάς, βέβαια, για πιστή μεταφορά που θα δείχνει πώς πέρασε το ιστορικό συμβάν στην καθημερινή γλώσσα και όχι αντίστοιχο ιδιωματισμού του είδους «all hell broke loose».

Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι κάπως θα πρέπει να αναφερθεί ο υπονοούμενος «πόλεμος», π.χ. It was [like] another Korean War.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2019)

It was Korea all over again.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> It was Korea all over again.



Πάρε ένα :up: — κι ας μην έχεις _war_.


----------



## sarant (May 26, 2019)

Καλά τα λέτε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2019)

Πάντως, ειδικά για άρθρο σε κορεάτικη ιστοσελίδα, νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα η αναφορά σε «Κορέα» επειδή είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι οι αναγνώστες θα το ερμηνεύσουν αλλιώς. Οπότε θα αναδιατύπωνα το ερώτημα ως εξής: «Τι σημαίνει στα ελληνικά "έγινε της Κορέας;"» Έχει νόημα να αναζητήσουμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μια ανάλογη πολεμική μεταφορά; Πώς θα αποδίδαμε στο ελληνικά το «It was Trojan War all over again»; Δεν θα αναζητούσαμε την αιτία της αναφοράς (κλοπή μιας νύφης, πολυετής πόλεμος κ.ο.κ.;}


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2019)

Μια στιγμή. Είσαι αγγλόφωνος Κορεάτης και κάποιος Έλληνας γράφει για τη συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας στον πόλεμο της Κορέας (διότι σε ποια άλλη περίπτωση θα ανέφερε τον ελληνικό ιδιωματισμό — μιλώντας για την Ακρόπολη, τη Μύκονο ή τη ρετσίνα;). Διαβάζεις λοιπόν ότι η εμπειρία των Ελλήνων από εκείνη την αποστολή άφησε στην ελληνική γλώσσα έναν ιδιωματισμό που θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί «It was Korea / the Korean War all over again», ο οποίος σημαίνει «all hell broke loose». Δεν σου φτάνουν αυτά;


----------



## pontios (May 27, 2019)

or... "it was a veritable civil war." - if you want to avoid the "Korean war" references and analogies, but retain "the war" aspect and "all hell has broken loose" metaphor.


----------



## pontios (May 27, 2019)

Αλά, συμφωνώ με το "Korea/Korean War all over again" ... αφού μιλάμε για πιστή μετάφραση.:cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2019)

nickel said:


> Μια στιγμή. Είσαι αγγλόφωνος Κορεάτης και κάποιος Έλληνας γράφει για τη συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας στον πόλεμο της Κορέας (διότι σε ποια άλλη περίπτωση θα ανέφερε τον ελληνικό ιδιωματισμό — μιλώντας για την Ακρόπολη, τη Μύκονο ή τη ρετσίνα;). Διαβάζεις λοιπόν ότι η εμπειρία των Ελλήνων από εκείνη την αποστολή άφησε στην ελληνική γλώσσα έναν ιδιωματισμό που θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί «It was Korea / the Korean War all over again», ο οποίος σημαίνει «all hell broke loose». Δεν σου φτάνουν αυτά;



Όχι γιατί δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει η υπόθεσή σου, δηλαδή αν η χρήση γίνεται με αναφορά στον πόλεμο της Κορέας. Μου φαίνεται και λίγο περίεργο να μας προβληματίζει πώς θα πούμε το «έγινε της Κορέας» αν συζητάμε ακριβώς για το «έγινε της Κορέας» και το πώς δημιουργήθηκε. Αλλά ίσως διαβάζω λάθος συνολικά το νήμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 27, 2019)

Μα, αν κατάλαβα καλά, δεν ψάχνουμε πώς να _*μεταφράσουμε *_την έκφραση "έγινε της Κορέας" αλλά πώς να την _*εξηγήσουμε*_ στα αγγλικά. Δηλαδή εγώ φαντάζομαι ένα άρθρο που θα γράφει κάτι σαν: 

In Greece, the impact of the Korean War was such, that it gave rise to the colloquial expression "It was Korea all over again", meaning "All hell broke loose".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2019)

Ο sarant ρώτησε «πώς να αποδώσει». Όχι «πώς να εξηγήσει». Ποια θα ήταν η δυσκολία σε αυτό, άλλωστε;


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2019)

Μετέφερα ερώτηση, οπότε ίσως ο φίλος να ήθελε και εξήγηση. Πάντως του μετέφερα με τη σειρά μου τις απαντήσεις οπότε το άρθρο γράφτηκε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 28, 2019)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο sarant ρώτησε «πώς να αποδώσει». Όχι «πώς να εξηγήσει». Ποια θα ήταν η δυσκολία σε αυτό, άλλωστε;


Σωστά. Να σου πώ πώς "διάβασα" εγώ την αρχική ανάρτηση. 

Συνήθως όταν λέμε "να αποδώσω" δεν εννοούμε ακριβώς "να μεταφράσω" αλλά κάτι πιο ελεύθερο και πιο ευρύ. Επίσης και κυρίως, λέει ότι γράφει άρθρο για κορεάτικη ιστοσελίδα, οπότε θεώρησα δεδομένο (εσφαλμένα ίσως) ότι ήθελε να αναφέρει το γεγονός ότι στα ελληνικά υπάρχει μια έκφραση που αναφέρεται στην Κορέα (στον πόλεμο της Κορέας) και έχει τη σημασία που έχει. Άρα θα έπρεπε με κάποιον τρόπο να την εξηγήσει, δηλαδή να τη μεταφέρει κυριολεκτικά αλλά να μεταφέρει και το νόημα.

Αν δεν υπήρχε η αναφορά στην κορεάτικη ιστοσελίδα, μάλλον θα το είχα αντιμετωπίσει τελείως διαφορετικά.

Τέλος πάντων πολύ τον διυλίσαμε αυτόν τον κώνωπα (κι άρχισαν από προχτές τα κουνούπια, καλό μας καλοκαίρι!)


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2019)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ νομίζω ότι το πρώτο μήνυμα είναι σαφές και γίνεται σαφέστερο από την πρόταση απόδοσης που κάνει ο sarant.


----------

